# Hydration Pack Color?



## Endoismynamo (Mar 5, 2014)

I just ordered a new Camelbak Mule LR for a multi-day hut trip in August. I haven't tried out the pack yet, but based on the specs and functionality, it looks like it will be just what the Dr. ordered. However, I ordered it in Black with orange trim. Is this going to feel particularly hot on hot days or would I feel a noticeable difference in comfort if I went with a lighter colored pack?

Thanks!


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

Endoismynamo said:


> I just ordered a new Camelbak Mule LR for a multi-day hut trip in August. I haven't tried out the pack yet, but based on the specs and functionality, it looks like it will be just what the Dr. ordered. However, I ordered it in Black with orange trim. Is this going to feel particularly hot on hot days or would I feel a noticeable difference in comfort if I went with a lighter colored pack?
> 
> Thanks!


I can't answer you question but I have to say, I like your namo. Been there done that way too many times.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a black osprey pack, and ride in humid NC coastal summers frequently. Never noticed heat coming from my pack.... I have noticed that my whole body feels like I'm in a volcano, but there's nothing ya can do about that! haha


----------



## Endoismynamo (Mar 5, 2014)

MudderNutter said:


> I have a black osprey pack, and ride in humid NC coastal summers frequently. Never noticed heat coming from my pack.... I have noticed that my whole body feels like I'm in a volcano, but there's nothing ya can do about that! haha


I'm right there with you. I ride in NW Arkansas and the heat and humidity in July is paralyzing. We are almost always under the tree canopy here, so I don't expect the black pack to be a problem locally, but I thought that maybe on my trip out west the sun would heat that thing up.


----------



## Endoismynamo (Mar 5, 2014)

IRBent said:


> I can't answer you question but I have to say, I like your namo. Been there done that way too many times.


Thanks! I started my account on here right after I bought my first MTB 4 years ago and I went OTB 10 minutes after leaving the shop. I try to avoid doing it too often, but even with my improved skill set, it happens once in a blue moon. There's that spit second when you know it's about too go badly for you...


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

Endoismynamo said:


> Thanks! I started my account on here right after I bought my first MTB 4 years ago and I went OTB 10 minutes after leaving the shop. I try to avoid doing it too often, but even with my improved skill set, it happens once in a blue moon. There's that spit second when you know it's about too go badly for you...


For me there's always been that split second too where I bounce to my feet thinking I'm alright. Only to have the pain hit a few seconds later when I realize I've separated another AC joint.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I suppose the colour will make a difference but you'll sweat like a pig regardless so. Plus, you've kinda bought it now anyway ;0)


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

One of the things I've always done which helps on shorter rides. When I say shorter, I mean rides maybe 2 hours or so and in high heat. I fill my bladder half full of water and use the tube to blow it up like a ballon. Then I lay the entire bladder on its back in the freezer, making sure that the fill port and tube connection are not covered with water. That frozen block of ice sits against my back and offers a bit of coolness as well as vertical structure to the bladder so it can't collapse. Not to mention it will slowly melt and help keep your drinking water cold to cool depending on duration and outside temps.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I also put ice in my pack, just cubes though. Does work. The pack is insulated so even hours later the water is still cold.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

....


----------



## Geralt (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't know about the color of hydration packs, but I stopped using black water bottles on my road bike because they made the water much hotter than light colored bottles.


----------



## Endoismynamo (Mar 5, 2014)

Geralt said:


> I don't know about the color of hydration packs, but I stopped using black water bottles on my road bike because they made the water much hotter than light colored bottles.


What's a road bike? J/k! Actually, I'll probably be riding road more this summer so that I can get started early before the heat becomes unbearable. If I start that early and ride MTB, I'll have a mouth full of spider webs within the first 100 yards.

That's interesting about your black bottle and I hadn't really thought about how the dark color might also affect the water temperature.


----------

